#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Novos Rádios Outdoor Intelbras

## pazini

http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...door/apc-5a-15
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...door/apc-5a-20
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...door/apc-5a-90

Gostaria de maiores informações sobre esses equipamentos, quando estarão disponível no mercado? Esses novos iram se comunicar com os antigos?

----------


## Aurio

Sabe o que mudou nestes "novos equipamentos"? 
pra mim somente a informação que tem um processador de 600MHz, coisa que não era informado no datasheet dos equipamentos antigos, veja http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...5m-90_site.pdf, eu não encontrei talvez alguem encontre.

----------


## Fernandols

Tem coragem? aqui esses radios da Intelbras nunca prestaram

----------


## EvertonLuigi

Os rádios intelbras dessa linha APC 5A, mudaram que o hardware teve algumas alterações, e também tem o ipoll v3, segundo a intelbras grande melhoria em relação ao ipoll v2 (APC 5m-90 com Wom 5000).

Eu utilizo intelbras na minha rede, tenho 1 base que esta rodando com poucos clientes com ipoll v2 e está se comportando bem, não tenho reclamação, e parece que essa nova linha vai melhorar ainda mais o tratamento do tdma, é isso que eu sei por enquanto.

----------


## sgnetararuama

Ai para estragar, colocam porta de saida ( rj45 ) 10/100

----------


## Diovanibr

Essa é para ser coisa boa, pois tudo indica ser a linha LigoDLB da Ligowave, com Atheros e iPool3. Não é aquela gambiarra feita com a Wom5000, as CPEs são as ligowave e tudo rebatizado com o Logo da intelbras. Vamos ver os valores, se vai compensar.
https://www.ligowave.com/products/dlb-5-90

----------


## Diovanibr

O preço da base não está tão fora.
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-intelbras-_JM
Mas o da CPE de 15, é ruim hein, R$352. A CPE de 20 humm, R$421. 
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-intelbras-_JM

----------


## rubem

> Sabe o que mudou nestes "novos equipamentos"? 
> pra mim somente a informação que tem um processador de 600MHz, coisa que não era informado no datasheet dos equipamentos antigos, veja http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...5m-90_site.pdf, eu não encontrei talvez alguem encontre.


Pior é que a principio nem tem nenhum Qualcomm Atheros de 600MHz, só se pegar algum QCA95xx de 720 ou 750MHz e fazer downclock.

(E tem uns 560MHz, mas são core 24kc) 

Se for ver os Ligowave DLB, o 5-15 tem iPoll V2 e um chipset Atheros ainda (AR9342 se não me engano), o 5-15AC é que já tem iPoll V3 e o chipset já é QCA956x. Noutro DLB ocorre o mesmo, a versão A/N é AR9542 geralmente, ipoll2, e o equivalente AC, mais novo, é QCA9563 ou QCA9557, com ipoll3.

Só que tem DLB Pro 90° (5-90-17) que na versão N e na AC tem chipset Qualcomm-Atheros, os 2 tem iPoll3. Então só posso deduzir que o iPoll3 só roda nos QCA mais novos, mas não precisa ser AC.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigos... a antena Apc 5a-15, seria uma boa opção para ser usada em clientes substituindo o nanoloco m5 ou nanobeam 16?

Abraço.

----------


## Diovanibr

https://ligowave.com/blog/2016/04/ipoll-3-case-study-3/

----------


## pazini

Um questão levantada por mim ainda não foi respondida. Esses esquipamentos novos iram se comunicar com os velhos? Por exemplo APC 5A 90 + Wom 5000 vai funcionar?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Os rádios intelbras dessa linha APC 5A, mudaram que o hardware teve algumas alterações, e também tem o ipoll v3, segundo a intelbras grande melhoria em relação ao ipoll v2 (APC 5m-90 com Wom 5000).
> 
> Eu utilizo intelbras na minha rede, tenho 1 base que esta rodando com poucos clientes com ipoll v2 e está se comportando bem, não tenho reclamação, e parece que essa nova linha vai melhorar ainda mais o tratamento do tdma, é isso que eu sei por enquanto.


Você deve tá usando ipoll 1 o 2 agora que foi lançado na linha apc e falta na linha wom 5000.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Pior é que a principio nem tem nenhum Qualcomm Atheros de 600MHz, só se pegar algum QCA95xx de 720 ou 750MHz e fazer downclock.
> 
> (E tem uns 560MHz, mas são core 24kc) 
> 
> Se for ver os Ligowave DLB, o 5-15 tem iPoll V2 e um chipset Atheros ainda (AR9342 se não me engano), o 5-15AC é que já tem iPoll V3 e o chipset já é QCA956x. Noutro DLB ocorre o mesmo, a versão A/N é AR9542 geralmente, ipoll2, e o equivalente AC, mais novo, é QCA9563 ou QCA9557, com ipoll3.
> 
> Só que tem DLB Pro 90° (5-90-17) que na versão N e na AC tem chipset Qualcomm-Atheros, os 2 tem iPoll3. Então só posso deduzir que o iPoll3 só roda nos QCA mais novos, mas não precisa ser AC.


verdade, Qualcomm 600 mhz não vi ainda, mas certamente são melhores que a linha anterior que usava chipset ralink...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

claro que sim, mas a principio e para PTP a não ser a base... a mudança de chipset realmente intriga, mas acredito que tudo indica que serão compativeis, mesmo por que saiu a base nova,
mas cpe cliente nova não... por tanto sim, deve ser compatível


> Um questão levantada por mim ainda não foi respondida. Esses esquipamentos novos iram se comunicar com os velhos? Por exemplo APC 5A 90 + Wom 5000 vai funcionar?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Pessoal,
> 
> Segue link para baixar o *NOVO FIRMWARE 7.0 BETA* para o *WOM 5000*.
> 
> *Compatível com iPoll v2 e v3.*
> 
> http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewto...f=1036&t=58540
> 
> *Diego Aragão*
> ...


removeram o compilance test???

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Vish sem ct fica osso usar aqui

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> removeram o compilance test???


Olá alexsuarezferreira.

A opção de escolha do país como _Compliance Test_ continua lá para ser utilizada. Não foram feitas alterações na lista de países disponíveis para configuração nesta versão de firmware.


Elimine as chances de problemas de navegador(limpe cache, utilize aba anônima...) e se o problema persistir, poste aqui os prints de como estão as configurações dos equipamentos que estão sem o país CT.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Olá alexsuarezferreira.
> 
> A opção de escolha do país como _Compliance Test_ continua lá para ser utilizada. Não foram feitas alterações na lista de países disponíveis para configuração nesta versão de firmware.
> 
> 
> Elimine as chances de problemas de navegador(limpe cache, utilize aba anônima...) e se o problema persistir, poste aqui os prints de como estão as configurações dos equipamentos que estão sem o país CT.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Essa versão nova da wom 5000 ainda continua compatível com iPoll v1? Pois vou atualizar cliente por cliente e depois atualizar a base

----------


## pazini

Boa noite alguém já consegui atualizar as wom para o firmware 7 beta e depois a APC 5 90+ firmware 7.02 e colocou para rodar Ipoll 2 ? Eu tentei aqui em uma base mas não tive sucesso, minha APC ficou super lenta, as woms não conectaram, seila se fiz alguma coisa errado, segui os procedimentos do PDF que vem junto com o firmware da APC mas não tive sucesso. Tive que voltar para o firmware APC 5.95.5 .

----------


## JonasMT

@*diegoaragao* @*Suporte Intelbras*
Boa tarde, qual abertura vertial da base 5a-90 e tbm sua isolação frente/costa?


edit: Previsao para radio conectorizado com ipoll v3? Pois prefiro as minha algcom e ubnt 60º aos painel de 90º

edit2: Achei abertura, me falta saber só a isolaçao.

edit:3 Porta /100 em um radio que promete 170mb efetivos, so pode ser pegadinha do malandro.

----------


## JonasMT

> Bom dia @*JonasMT*,
> 
> - O APC 5A, rádio com 2 conectores N para antena externa, vai começar a ser vendido no mês de julho. Além das melhorias de hardware e software da nova linha APC, este rádio vai acompanhar também um par de pigtails N para SMA com padrão LMR200.
> 
> - A isolação do APC 5A-90 é de 35 dBm.
> 
> - Os 180 Mbps são agregados, portanto você consegue passar tranquilamente 90 Mbps de download por 90 Mbps de upload, não tendo o gargalo na porta /100. Portanto, o rádio passa no máximo 95 Mbps em um sentido.


Otimo saber que breve teremos o apc 5a-N, bom como nao pretendo esperar 1 mes acabei comprando 5 base apc 5a-90 e mais alguns 5a-15 e 5-20 para testes inical.

Sobre a porta eu imaginei ser agregado, mas é mancada sim uma porta /100! Pois o grande trunfo seria justamente ipoll 3 é o download priorizado em 75% correto? E com essa grande quantidade de pps que o radio diz suportar daria pra chegar sorrindo a 140 down por seus 30 up, mas enfim agora ja ta no mercado mesmo é se conformar =/

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Otimo saber que breve teremos o apc 5a-N, bom como nao pretendo esperar 1 mes acabei comprando 5 base apc 5a-90 e mais alguns 5a-15 e 5-20 para testes inical.
> 
> Sobre a porta eu imaginei ser agregado, mas é mancada sim uma porta /100! Pois o grande trunfo seria justamente ipoll 3 é o download priorizado em 75% correto? E com essa grande quantidade de pps que o radio diz suportar daria pra chegar sorrindo a 140 down por seus 30 up, mas enfim agora ja ta no mercado mesmo é se conformar =/


Sinceramente fiquei triste com a porta ser /100.

----------


## JonasMT

> Sinceramente fiquei triste com a porta ser /100.


Sim mesma cagada da linha anterior do apc 5-18 que ficava limitado apenas pela porta pois tbm fazia 100 facil. Me parece que ligowave ainda nao descobriu a porta GB =/

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Bom dia @*JonasMT*,
> 
> - O APC 5A, rádio com 2 conectores N para antena externa, vai começar a ser vendido no mês de julho. Além das melhorias de hardware e software da nova linha APC, este rádio vai acompanhar também um par de pigtails N para SMA com padrão LMR200.
> 
> - A isolação do APC 5A-90 é de 35 dBm.
> 
> - Os 180 Mbps são agregados, portanto você consegue passar tranquilamente 90 Mbps de download por 90 Mbps de upload, não tendo o gargalo na porta /100. Portanto, o rádio passa no máximo 95 Mbps em um sentido.


Amigão a linha atual da wom 5000 mimo e siso vão trabalhar perfeitamente com os novos aps usando ipoll3?

Usando os benefícios do protocolo novo?

----------


## JonasMT

Bom dia, instalei 5 apc 5a-90 e estou atendendo cliente que ja possuia wom 5000. Bom esse radio nao vai aguentar 80mil pps nunca, com 5 cliente + ipoll 3 e uns 4 a 10mb de banda passando pelo ap direto ele bate 100% de uso e nesse momento a latencia vai la em cima.

No modo ipoll2 ai que fica carniça mesmo, a cada 5 pacote 3 é perdido. Desanimei completamente da solução, agora vou instalar uns apc 5a-15 e 5a-20 pra ver se melhora a situaçao.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Bom dia, instalei 5 apc 5a-90 e estou atendendo cliente que ja possuia wom 5000. Bom esse radio nao vai aguentar 80mil pps nunca, com 5 cliente + ipoll 3 e uns 4 a 10mb de banda passando pelo ap direto ele bate 100% de uso e nesse momento a latencia vai la em cima.
> 
> No modo ipoll2 ai que fica carniça mesmo, a cada 5 pacote 3 é perdido. Desanimei completamente da solução, agora vou instalar uns apc 5a-15 e 5a-20 pra ver se melhora a situaçao.


Realmente com ipoll 2 não ficou bom mesmo (Aqui pra min ficou muito ruim, ping nas alturas e muitas perdas). Mais na realidade o ipoll 2 é só um protocolo de transição sendo mais recomendado para PTP segundo a intelbras me informou.

Como está o ping nesse AP novo que você botou ?

----------


## JonasMT

> Realmente com ipoll 2 não ficou bom mesmo (Aqui pra min ficou muito ruim, ping nas alturas e muitas perdas). Mais na realidade o ipoll 2 é só um protocolo de transição sendo mais recomendado para PTP segundo a intelbras me informou.
> 
> Como está o ping nesse AP novo que você botou ?


Outro problema, fico o padrao de nv2 4 a 7ms porem do nada acontece saltos de 600 a 900ms coisa de doido. 
Instalando os 5a quero tirar essa duvida, visto que usando sem ipoll nao acontece esse B.O com wom

----------


## PedroMQ

@*diegoaragao* @*Suporte Intelbras*

Alguma novidade para estes problemas de latência utilizando o Ipoll?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*diegoaragao* @*Suporte Intelbras*
> 
> Alguma novidade para estes problemas de latência utilizando o Ipoll?


Olá PedroMQ,

Temos à previsão para lançamento do firmware com suporte ao iPoll2/ iPoll funcionando normalmente em 3 de três semanas!

----------

